# AOKP - toro Milestone 3 Only.



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Let's talk about the newest release.
Any problems?
Screenshots?


----------



## hipe0ples555 (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you know if you flash M3, will it fix the battery record issue, the one where it resets the time on battery after every poweroff?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Flashing now. I'll report back later once I get some time to play with it


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

No issues yet. Been running it all day with franco kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm having this:










Awesome or Defect?


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

brainfire said:


> I'm having this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me to! Did you flash the Inverted Apps? I did but I didn't check the phone before hand. If I had to guess it a defect/compatibility issue with M3 and the inverted apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Ringer and notification are separate! God, I've been waiting for this for so long!


----------



## striker1553 (Jan 7, 2012)

hmm. im not sure i like that sideways call dealy.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

striker1553 said:


> hmm. im not sure i like that sideways call dealy.


Hasn't happened on mine in the 6 hours of use. Don't know what they did to get that.


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Ringer and notification are separate! God, I've been waiting for this for so long!


How did you get that extended controls?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone know if this rom has extended options when you install the power control widget? In CM7 when you install the widget, it let you customize the widget and had an option where you can enable/disable BT when its charging/uncharging.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Ringer and notification are separate! God, I've been waiting for this for so long!


How did you do this?


----------



## hipe0ples555 (Jan 27, 2012)

brainfire said:


> I'm having this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT MY POST, JUST COPIED FROM THE ORIGINAL THREAD! "This happens when you have Landscape disabled in phone settings (the default) and initiate a call from landscape mode. It still pulls the landscape layout by mistake and gets stuck.
I'm working on a fix.
To remedy - reboot your phone and either enable landscape in phone settings or make your first call in portrait mode (it'll keep the portrait layout then until you manage to trigger it again)"


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

The battery bar not sticking to the top of the nav bar is frustrating the hell out of me. I really want it there to break up the softkeys from everything else.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

Is this any different from the build 21?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

shanimal92 said:


> Is this any different from the build 21?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes. There are a few more modification options (updated batteries, LCD Desnsity chooser, etc) and things seem a bit cleaner around the edges. Worth a flash.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

shanimal92 said:


> Is this any different from the build 21?


ChangeLog here: https://sites.google.com/site/androidopenkangproject/home

There's also a bunch of goodies in M3 not available in build 21! Check out the change log:
Added LCD density switcher to ROM Control
Added quick pin unlock (source)
Added two new battery styles -- CircleMOD and Text (sethyx)
Added a 'Reset Nav Bar' button to RC which will reset your color and opacity to default settings (as some of you requested)
Added ability to change ROM Control language to English if you're using another language
Added HDPI/MDPI toggle images, so they should show up correctly on tablets/Nexus S phones
Added a toggle toggle for tablets (and removed a few redundant settings)
*Added ability to unlink ringtone and notification volumes (!!!)*
Added white SMS Icon back to lockscreen (goes to stock Mms for now, will be configurable later)
Added link to T9 settings (so you can disable T9 if it freezes for you)
Added new phone options - Zaphod-Beeble!
Enable landscape
Status bar while in call
Exit to home (actually exists to most recent activity)
Disable lights out on nav bar


Removed hide nav bar function for now (it was causing unresponsive screen on incoming phone calls)
Fixed RC icon sizes
Fixed lockscreen icons not being set properly by default
Fixed wrong string for Emergency dialer on setup screen (#intent blah blah)
Fixed Power Saver being grayed on in RC even after enabling it
Fixed volume music controls conflicting with apps that take over volume button
Fixed landscape lockscreen layout
Fixed default toggles having Data (removed for devices that don't have data)
Fixed lockscreen rotation setting overriding system-wide rotation setting (system-rotation takes priority)


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

brkshr said:


> The battery bar not sticking to the top of the nav bar is frustrating the hell out of me.


Known Issue. It is being worked on.

http://code.google.com/p/aokp/issues/detail?id=210&sort=-id&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Modified


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

brainfire said:


> I'm having this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome defect
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine has since reverted to normal. It may be releated to the Horizontal setting, the lockscreen one. Thats all I have changed and now it gone, dont quote me on that though, lol.


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> Awesome defect
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Terrible defect. I'm having this problem too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

CDuke619 said:


> Terrible defect. I'm having this problem too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I was just kidding b/c he asked if it was awesome or a defect.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## leemsami (Oct 27, 2011)

That defect happened to me when I lowered my density to 240, when I put it back on 320 it stopped.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jan 20, 2012)

I had that happen earlier today when I was on 320dpi so that may not be the cause. My guess is we will see a new Bld shortly.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

RaptorOO7 said:


> I had that happen earlier today when I was on 320dpi so that may not be the cause.


How was 320?


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

does anyone know if this includes the hacked stock wireless tethering so you can use it without a plan?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dranyam (Jul 26, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> How did you do this?


Anyone know how to get these options?

And yes it does have tethering.. I've been using it since build 17ish I Think


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

dranyam said:


> Anyone know how to get these options?
> 
> And yes it does have tethering.. I've been using it since build 17ish I Think


Settings/sounds hit volumes then uncheck link sounds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhd2786 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm loving the pixel density mod ...

I have mine at 280.....makes a huge difference

Soooo much more field of view


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> How did you get that extended controls?


1. Go to settings --> sound --> volumes (uncheck link volumes)
2. Extended controls is just the app I use to control a lot of things...it's a paid app in the market


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Bhd2786 said:


> I'm loving the pixel density mod


* LCD Density Modder Pro?*


----------



## Bhd2786 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure where it came from but here is a pic of the settings menu


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Bhd2786 said:


> Not sure where it came from but here is a pic of the settings menu


Baked into the ROM.
Settings>Rom control>General UI.
Have you tried other settings?


----------



## naturalstamina (Jan 12, 2012)

is there a way to turn off the haptic feedback (vibrate) when on the lock screen when hovering from option to option and then unlocking?


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone having problem in market with your apps saying "Not compatable with this device?"


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

brainfire said:


> Anyone having problem in market with your apps saying "Not compatable with this device?"


Uninstall market updates/clear cache and data. Should work.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

"Maps" keeps getting an error-

Unfortunately, Maps has stopped.

Happens randomly, funny thing is that Maps still works. Even when I hit "OK" Maps doesn't close, it continues to work.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

pmoradi2002 said:


> Unfortunately, Maps has stopped.


Fix permissions in CWM?
Uninstall maps updates/clear cache and data? (nklenchik)


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

brainfire said:


> Fix permissions in CWM?
> Uninstall maps updates/clear cache and data? (nklenchik)


For Maps I'd probably just uninstall the entire thing and download it again


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone lost the vibration feedback on the keyboard? I had it since flashing yesterday and today, nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

What radios are the best to use? My stock radios aren't great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

kimir said:


> What radios are the best to use? My stock radios aren't great.


Theres a good thread for that here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12703-radio403-radio/


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

brainfire said:


> For Maps I'd probably just uninstall the entire thing and download it again


Well I uninstalled all the updates for Maps and fixed permissions, seems to have fixed the problem!


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome. I stole that from (nklenchik)


----------



## soldi3rxx (Feb 1, 2012)

How are you guys getting the home, apps and back button the same color as ICS, where is it in the setting?


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone else getting high "NetworkLocationPassiveCollector" partial wakelocks? I haven't even used maps since I flashed the rom...


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

soldi3rxx said:


> How are you guys getting the home, apps and back button the same color as ICS, where is it in the setting?


ROM control ->Navigation Bar->Navigation bar color


----------



## soldi3rxx (Feb 1, 2012)

exarkun said:


> ROM control ->Navigation Bar->Navigation bar color


I've done that but still no luck 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## soldi3rxx (Feb 1, 2012)

soldi3rxx said:


> I've done that but still no luck
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nvm got it thats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

exarkun said:


> Anyone else getting high "NetworkLocationPassiveCollector" partial wakelocks?


Fix permissions in CWM?
Uninstall maps updates/clear cache and data?


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

soldi3rxx said:


> I've done that but still no luck
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Click the !!! button. It is the ics blue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## devanmc (Feb 2, 2012)

Im not sure if there wasnt enough interest or programming problems but, i really liked the option to extend the lock screen/hide nav control when locked. Any way to bring that back in the next nightly?

other then that, great work!


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

devanmc said:


> Im not sure if there wasnt enough interest


 The best way to do that is to go here: http://code.google.com/p/aokp/issues/list and search to see if anyone has requested that.
If they have, click the star to vote for it. If not submit request


----------



## naturalstamina (Jan 12, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/photos/112439361734802176730/albums/5704713207320616785

anyone else getting this?


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

naturalstamina said:


> https://plus.google....713207320616785
> 
> anyone else getting this?


Can't access.

Is the dialer screen wrong? Settings/ Display/ Auto-rotate screen.


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

I too have had issues with my in-call screen getting chopped in half, quarters etc. Very strange.

FB is acting up as well....cleared data etc and it will just reload/refresh while I am scrolling through a feed.

Have also been dropping calls lately. This is all new since flashing M3.

Will keep an eye on this or possibly try something else since this is basically all I have been running for over a month.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Only issue I've had is the "in call graphics display" bug. It's not even serious.


----------



## droiduser1988 (Nov 24, 2011)

My messaging app gives me delivery errors for every outgoing text. The receiving party gets the text but I always worry if the recipient didn't actually get my text. It's a red exclamation point and it's very annoying. Is this a problem with delivery reports?


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

droiduser1988 said:


> My messaging app gives me delivery errors for every outgoing text.


Fix permissions in CWM?
Re-install? clear cache and data?


----------



## wickedblitz (Sep 1, 2011)

I see everyone posting about great battery life with AOKP and Imo's 1.8.0 kernel. I have heard people say it [the kernel] is the "deep sleep" king.

I flashed it earlier coming from franco 15.2 and My phone has been on and fully charged for 3 hours. I have 2:50:13 of 350 mhz @ 90%.
My deep sleep is at 0:12:06 @ 6%. This was using CPU Spy.

What are you guys seeing with this combo? My battery went down 100 to 93. Which isnt horrible. But it has been on complete idle just sitting here. Its not warm so nothing is bogging up the CPU, but i would imagine if it was in deep sleep, that 7% drop would be more like 3-4%.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

soldi3rxx said:


> How are you guys getting the home, apps and back button the same color as ICS, where is it in the setting?


the Hex code you can enter for ICS cyan is:
#ff33b5e5


----------



## aznxk3vi17 (Sep 13, 2011)

wickedblitz said:


> I see everyone posting about great battery life with AOKP and Imo's 1.8.0 kernel. I have heard people say it [the kernel] is the "deep sleep" king.
> 
> I flashed it earlier coming from franco 15.2 and My phone has been on and fully charged for 3 hours. I have 2:50:13 of 350 mhz @ 90%.
> My deep sleep is at 0:12:06 @ 6%. This was using CPU Spy.
> ...


Really can't do much from our side - you're going to have to find the rogue app that's waking up your phone.


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

stashtrey said:


> I too have had issues with my in-call screen getting chopped in half, quarters etc. Very strange.


Have you found a fix to this issue? I've been affected as well.


----------



## dboss (Oct 21, 2011)

Quick question I'm hoping someone can help with... Does anyone know if there's any kind of screen filter built into AOKP? Reason I ask is because I'm unable to install apk files unless it's through the market. Files on my SD card will not work. When i attempt to install them using the package installer, the 'Install' button can't be pressed which is weird cause I'm able to press the 'Cancel' button. After searching on XDA it looks like a number of people were able to solve this issue by disabling their screen filter. However, I don't use a screen filter app so I'm wondering if there might be one included in the ROM? This happens after the first reboot even after a clean install of AOKP (full data wipe). Thoughts?

Note: Yes, Install non-market apk's is checked.


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

emmur0 said:


> Have you found a fix to this issue? I've been affected as well.


Mine fixed itself when I put the dpi setting back to 320. I had it changed to 340 right when I flashed rom so I didn't know that was what had it messed up. Hopefully that can be fixed in future builds cause ts a nice feature. So if you have your dpi changed that's most likely it... Atleast for me it was.. Call screen is perfect again after change and reboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

Is anyone else having a problem getting handcent notifications? I can open the app and see that I have several texts but never receive a notification. Milestone 3 IMO 1.8


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone else having trouble with Bluetooth after the update? When connected to my car (only thing I connect to) sometimes the Media stops play through the car and it won't reconnect to media without a restart to the phone... The phone audio stays connected but media disconnects. Odd, Can this be the ROM or Kernel, Both?

It started happening after M3 but I flashed Kernels after that as well.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

did a complete wipe before installing MS3. now i have random lockups of the phone. using the standard kernel that comes with the rom and same apps as build 21, where i had no problems before.. any ideas?


----------



## illadelph (Dec 19, 2011)

^^^
im running M3 with jumping from franco 13.1-15.2... The only problem i've ran into is the in call dialer cutting in half. If you go into call setting and enable landscape view it will fix the problem. That's really the only issue i've seen so far. Alot of the problems you guys are running into is prob because you didn't FULLY WIPE. Do a full wipe cache/data/factory/system, reboot m3 and let it chill out for a hour. I bet 90% of all your problems go away after that.


----------

